Ask HN: What are the sources to read about applications built on blockchain? - kumartanmay
======
kumartanmay
I am building an application for finding credible businesses and individuals
who have little or no formal credit history. Since it involves access to
sensitive financial information, I want to remain up-to-date with the new
computing platform that blockchain is. We are the cusp of a tech-tonic shift
as computers and softwares were in 70s,80s,90s and so on.

